# change of plans



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what would you do if you soaked a mess of mingo in buttermilk and then your friends say they don't want fried fish?
blackened?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> what would you do if you soaked a mess of mingo in buttermilk and then your friends say they don't want fried fish?
> blackened?
> View attachment 1089975
> 
> ...


Looks good! But I would have told them tuff shit eat what you get LOL!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Looks good! But I would have told them tuff shit eat what you get LOL!


What he said.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't let em drink your Natty Lite either!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably would have fried the fish for me and set out a couple of cans of Vienies in BBQ sauce with crackers for them. Maybe just plain vienies....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Find less picky friends!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

So you're telling us that big black woman don't like fried fish?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> So you're telling us that big black woman don't like fried fish?


LOL...ain't many skinny ones in selma.
jack


----------

